# [SOLVED] 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!



## yumetsukihime (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi!
I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X-Series running Windows Vista and I've been losing disk space for the past few weeks. I checked the disk with WinDirStat and it says that there's 40.3 GB of unknown disk space and I'm only using about 20 GB or so on everything else. I only have 3.2 GB left...I've tried turning off System Restore/Shadow Storage and clearing the disk space, including deleting old restore points. I've also tried limiting how much the restore points can use to 1 GB. None of it has worked...I don't really have any large programs and I removed all of my games. I've cleared $RECYCLE.BIN and scanned my computer with viruses with Norton and Spybot S&D. No problems turned up. I've also used the vssadmin list shadow storage and that was only using about 2 GB. Can anyone suggest something? Thank you in advance!


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*

I would recommend going to disk management. I bet the is 40GB of unallocated space. If so you can right click the C: (windows partition) and select "extend" and just click next and it will add the unallocated space to your C: drive.

To get there:

start->right click "Computer" -> select "Manage" -> click on Disk Management in left column.

Please let me know if this works for you.


----------



## yumetsukihime (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*



l_b_rex said:


> I would recommend going to disk management. I bet the is 40GB of unallocated space. If so you can right click the C: (windows partition) and select "extend" and just click next and it will add the unallocated space to your C: drive.
> 
> To get there:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions, but it doesn't seem to be working for my laptop... :4-dontkno I followed your instructions and I got to the Disk Management, but when I tried to click "extend volume" on C:, it was grayed out and I couldn't click it. It seemed like all of it was a "primary partition"? I'm not really sure what that is, but it wasn't unallocated. Do you have any more suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*

okay. In disk management beside Disk 0 how many drive letters are in there?

If it is just the C:than I dont know how to fix it, but while you are in there, in Disk 0 how many GB does it say you have there?


----------



## yumetsukihime (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*



l_b_rex said:


> okay. In disk management beside Disk 0 how many drive letters are in there?
> 
> If it is just the C:than I dont know how to fix it, but while you are in there, in Disk 0 how many GB does it say you have there?


There's only a C: It says I have 4.95 GB. I'm not really sure what that means...


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*

That is suppose to show the true size of the hard drive. used space+available space.
There is something really wrong here.

At this point I would wait for other members to respond. If they don't I think you may need to reinstall windows to correct it if it is fixable at all.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*

Have you tried using a program like CCleaner?

Have a look in %temp%.

Do you have hibernation on???

Also you probably downloaded something??

also what web browser do you use?

Uninstall any programs you don't use.


----------



## yumetsukihime (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*



dylan151 said:


> Have you tried using a program like CCleaner?
> 
> Have a look in %temp%.
> 
> ...


CCleaner did free up about 1 GB of space. I'm still missing the other 39 GB though... I've heard something about an RRbackups folder? Do either of you know anything about it? Thanks!


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*

Using the disk informaton in the system information section, you should be able to map the disk space on your harddrive.

Type system in the search area of the start menu. Click on system information from the list that appears at the top. Expand the components section and then expand the storage section. Click on disks to show the mapping of your harddrive.

By adding the partition size to the patition starting offset you should be able to calculate the starting positions and ending positions of each partition on the drive.

Keep in mind that there is a master boot record at the beginning. And that partitions begin on track/cyclinder boundaries so this would account for some unallocated space (1 MB or so ) between partitions.

The difference between where your last partition ends and the total size of the harddrive would indicate any unallocated space at the end of the drive.

If you can give a screen shot of this information I can tell you exactly what is on your harddrive.


----------



## yumetsukihime (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*



pofolks said:


> Using the disk informaton in the system information section, you should be able to map the disk space on your harddrive.
> 
> Type system in the search area of the start menu. Click on system information from the list that appears at the top. Expand the components section and then expand the storage section. Click on disks to show the mapping of your harddrive.
> 
> ...


Here's the screenshot of the disk. I'm not really sure what any of it means though. It also seems like I have fewer partitions? Would that affect my computer? Thank you for your help!


----------



## moviemania (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*



> I checked the disk with WinDirStat and it says that there's 40.3 GB of unknown disk space


You have no unknown disk space on your harddrive. You have 2 partitions. Partition 1 is 4.95GB and partition 2 is 69.58 = 74.53 GB. 

byte 1,048,576 -> start of first partition
+ 5,315,231,744 -> size in bytes of first partition
--------------
byte 5,316,280,320 -> start of second partition
+74,708,942,848-> size in bytes of second partition
---------------
80,025,223,168-> total size of harddrive

Edit: 74 GB is not a lot of disk space for a Vista Operating System. Clean the drive as much as possible. Disk management should show the amount of free space on each partition.


----------



## yumetsukihime (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 40 GB of missing unknown disk space!*

Well, I rebooted my entire system and restored it back to factory state. Now I have space, but it's still disappearing. I can deal with that though. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## sgeiger01 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am using XP and have the same problem. However, I had, up until recently, been using OneCare. I believe that the problem has something to do with the OneCare Tune-up process when it de-frags the disk. Perhaps shadow copying is used and OneCare does not free up the space after it finishes. If so, We need a utility to free up this "unknown" space. How can we get this?


----------

